# playroom



## trace_matt (May 23, 2011)

hi all just turned the back end of our kitchen into a kitty playroom so thought ide share couple of pics with you all it isnt finished yet still a few toys to add just ordered the kitty city from pet planet as well think the cats will love it :biggrin:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aren't they spoilt rotten!  When I have my own house I'm going to have one too


----------



## trace_matt (May 23, 2011)

lol yes they are spolit rotten they get more that the kids lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

If they don't love it, then can Molly move in? She would LOVE it!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Got to say I'm well impressed with that,good on yer. :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow i love it, looks like lots of fun.,_


----------



## trace_matt (May 23, 2011)

thanks all glad you all like it wasnt sure if it would look silly at 1st but im liking it more and more by the second


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats fantastic!!

what did you put on the crates? Im looking for some ideas!


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Woooow, this place looks great and enjoyable!!! 

Is it this a spare room? I wish I could convince my partner to put some shelves on the walls. He thinks I am crazy. Will show him this picture, lol.


----------



## trace_matt (May 23, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> thats fantastic!!
> 
> what did you put on the crates? Im looking for some ideas!


hi we used rugs for the top of the crates just cheap ones from poundstrechers lol


----------



## trace_matt (May 23, 2011)

Sammy123 said:


> Woooow, this place looks great and enjoyable!!!
> 
> Is it this a spare room? I wish I could convince my partner to put some shelves on the walls. He thinks I am crazy. Will show him this picture, lol.


no it isnt the spare room its the back end of our kitchen its huge so was wasted space so thought wede have a play area for the kittys 
my hubby thought i was crazy to untill he put them up he loves it now as well


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

wow i love it looks amazing  dodger and felix would lovee it


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

that looks fab, very lucky kittys


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

trace_matt said:


> hi we used rugs for the top of the crates just cheap ones from poundstrechers lol


ooo good idea!!! I was thinking of putting some wood on top & then a basket, more platforms for them to jump on! :laugh:


----------



## Animal mad house (May 5, 2011)

Thats amazing, well done for all your hard work.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant when can this lot come & test it out


----------



## trace_matt (May 23, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant when can this lot come & test it out


haha when ever you like you can all bring your kittys for a test run x


----------



## fizavi (May 8, 2011)

that looks amazing!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant when can this lot come & test it out


Your lot will probably do a little bit of maine-coon-demolition


----------

